# Tell Hicks



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The last twenty four hours have been pretty atrocious for herpetology.

Tell Hicks, who many of you will know as anacomplished artist has had a fall. Unfortunately he has broken his neck, and whilst he is still alive the prognosis for a full recovery is unlikely.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

This is a tragic story, I can only hope the best outcome is reached, whatever that may be. It is lovely to see a fundraiser has been setup to help raise money to support his family during this difficult time. And the outpouring of generosity is testament to the man that he is:

www.gofundme.com/fundraiser-in-support-of-tell-hicks


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Shocking News!


Tell Hicks is a lovely bloke and I'm hoping things turn out as best as possible.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It is very sad. I had the pleasure of having a meal with him (and others) a couple of weeks ago. The last year or eighteen months have been tough for him healthiest. He was looking forward to going to the States again soon as he was now allowed to travel.

Life can be so cruel.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think it's possible to meet a nicer bloke than Tell Hicks, he is an absolute gentleman and I enjoyed his company at Venom Day a few years back. I am a fan of his artwork and I own several T-shrits with his work printed on them.

I wish for the best possible outcome, here's hoping he can make a recovery.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I wish him and his family the very best over the coming days, weeks and months.






Not wishing to detract from the magnitude of this injury or the messages of support but am I the only one who finds it a little upsetting (and a little frustrating) that it takes a tragic event such as this, for the reptile keeping community to seemingly set aside any bickering and squabbling to show a united outpouring of support and sympathy for a fellow enthusiast? 


I am sure this united community was at the forefront of his mind when he helped set up the IHS all those years ago.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I saw a very distressing post on Facebook by his wife, this morning. This is extremely sad.



> We have had a meeting with the surgeon this evening and they have decided that surgery is too risky and would almost certainly make his condition worse. It would not give him any more movement or lengthen his life expectancy. If they do nothing except palliative care the neck will heal itself but the spinal cord will not. He can still talk and joke but like me he must be crying inside at the injustice of it all. He will be moved to the spinal unit in ********* next week where he will be better cared for.


I have censored the location.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a quick update on Tells condition.
He is stable and succeeding in raising his arms a few inches from the bed. Although very painful he is determined to try to get some movement back in his upper body. He is still very positive and is talking about dictating a book to accompany his paintings. He is stable enough to be moved out of HDU on to a ward while he waits for a place at the spinal unit. He has special glasses which enable him to watch TV (or his feet) while lying flat. Our daughter-in-law Zoe Hicks spent hours collating all the good will messages he has received and we have been reading them to him. 
We have received quite a lot of print orders in the past week, just to say we will fulfill all the orders, it might take a few days longer than normal to dispatch them.
Thanks once again for all your messages, hope the next post will be even more encouraging.


----------

